

Stroke Victim Suddenly Speaks With Strange Accent - toni
http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/080703-foreign-accent.html

======
ComputerGuru
This is really interesting - shows just how little we know about how the brain
processes thinks like speech... especially the part about her not realizing
she was speaking any different - basically, her "baseline accent" was adjusted
to her post-stroke accent.

------
sosueme
I knew it all along, some Canadians are simply braindamaged

